# Shadow War: Armageddon



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The sound of this reminds me of Advanced Space Crusade, for any of you that remember back that far. I wonder is it planned as an entry level game for younger players, as we have seen previously seen when scouts are involved. I do hope they come out with some box exclusive scout and ork minis, otherwise I think it might be just another way to shift some under-selling sprues.



> Breaking news from the Gama Trade Show, a brand new boxed game has just been announced – Shadow War: Armageddon.
> 
> Some of the Warhammer Community team are currently at the huge trade show in Las Vegas, and are showcasing some of the exciting new releases on the way over the next few months. The first of these is Shadow War: Armageddon.
> 
> ...


https://www.warhammer-community.com/2017/03/14/new-game-announced-at-gama-trade-show/


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Hmm looks interesting. Though necromunda is the one that got away for me so is disappointing they got rid of the gang elements. This sounds more like city fight so far.

But the terrain looks cool


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

This reminds me more of Kill Team than Necromunda.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

If you want something like Necromunda, Gangs of Commorragh is pretty much Necromunda with pointy ears and on jetbikes.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> This reminds me more of Kill Team than Necromunda.


I think you're right after reading this....https://www.warhammer-community.com/2017/03/15/war-returns-to-armageddon/
But man that scenery is :gimmefive: sweeeet.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

extra sweet scenery though


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I think I'm the only person who would buy this for extra Scouts and Boyz while selling the scenery just so I could get models I'm on the fence about with max savings.

Definitely would keep the rulebook and sexy red templates though.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

New images of the contents.


----------



## jin (Feb 20, 2014)

looks awesome.
i am hoping that the wife will shell out, 
but then again the sun rose again today,
soooo.... maybe not.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Some rules for you to peruse:

Linky


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Or we could put the pics up here rather than redirect to somewhere else on the net. :so_happy:

Nice to see that apart from a few name changes, the rules are word for word from the necromunda rule book.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Sorry muffin, this site's mobile aspect is a fucking joke so I don't post pictures through it.

Also, really? I get not linking to other forums but if I'm gunna get chirped for linking a photo album fuck it.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

ntaw said:


> Also, really? I get not linking to other forums but if I'm gunna get chirped for linking a photo album fuck it.


Whoa, cool your jets, buddy. Nobody "chirped" you, whatever that means. We're trying to keep as much traffic on the site as possible, and if that means taking an extra minute or two to embed or attach pics, I'm not seeing the problem.


----------



## jamesvalentine (Mar 28, 2017)

word to word from Necromunda?...so this is Necromunda basically, behind a veil of new names. Interesting


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

jamesvalentine said:


> word to word from Necromunda?...so this is Necromunda basically, behind a veil of new names. Interesting


It's not really behind a veil. They did say in their announcement it was using the Necromunda engine, to use computer game speak. It's more of a repackaging for current markets, without having to provide the support a setting like Necromunda, with all its individual gangs, would require. Release the box, along with rules for already existing minis, and that's the job done.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Some rules for various factions. Hopefully they turn up in English at some stage.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

yes, basically a reprinted necromunda with rewritten gangers names...cool!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Tau rules.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

And this just dropped. 

https://www.games-workshop.com/resources/PDF/ShadowWar/SWA_Killteams_ENG.pdf


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

This went up for preorder this morning, and sold out by lunchtime. Only after it went up did they announce "while stocks last". Nerd rage has taken hold. GW had to post on FB about it.


----------



## Deloth (May 18, 2016)

Yea looks like they might bring it back based on their post. Got mine ordered before it sold out, the game looks amazing!


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

They've done some quick reruns of boxes like this before, and there'll still be a few copies in stores.

If those aren't enough to get you one if you want it, terrain bits should be back as kits soon enough, the included squad models are already out there and going nowhere. The one thing they really SHOULD make a good amount of additional physical copies of are the rules. eBooks are good, but paper makes for far better reference IMO.


----------



## Gameon (May 30, 2015)

Played it yesterday at my local Warhammer store. It's Necromunda. Fun and gritty, although I would prefer the Gangs being brought back. This would replace Kill Team, as that uses 40K 7th ed rules.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Shandathe said:


> eBooks are good, but paper makes for far better reference IMO.


as someone who doesn't own a tablet I completely agree.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The latest on the release of this game is that on the website, it's gone from Sold Out, to Temporarily Out of Stock, to not actually saying what it's status is. GW have not confirmed whether the box will get a rerun, if anything quite the opposite, saying the terrain in the box will be available separately, and the rules will be available soon. Good to see they are going to expand on the army lists that were released last week.



> The new boxed game of skirmish warfare, set in the industrial sprawl of an Imperial hive world, went on sale last weekend. We had known this would be a popular game, combining elements of the classic Necromunda rules set with some fantastic new Warhammer 40,000 modular terrain, but we hadn’t expected the demand to be as high as it was – the box sold out online within minutes.
> 
> There will be copies in stores this weekend, but again, we are expecting demand to be high, and this might still leave some of you who were keen to play, with no way of getting your hands on the rules.
> 
> ...


https://www.warhammer-community.com/2017/04/05/shadow-war-armageddon-rules-support/


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

If that means the rules will be available separately in stores in paper, I'm all for it.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

So this happened. Managed to get one of the 6 boxes at my local GW. I gotta say, this box is choc-full of goodness. The terrain is fantastic, and it's the first time I've wanted to rush out and buy any GW terrain.






I had to put together a team straight away, and despite already having SW scouts, decided to keep with them, but not use the shitty scout heads that come in the SW pack box.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

> Great news for those of you after a copy of the rules for Shadow War: Armageddon.
> 
> Following the unprecedented demand for this game, our book team have thrown themselves into creating a new rulebook you’ll be able to order separately. Not content just to make the book a copy of the one that appears in the boxed game, though, they have also added in all the extra content too: all the factions that have had their rules published as PDFs will be included. And, following numerous requests we’ve received from the community (that’s you), we’ll be adding in two new factions – the Battle Sisters of the Adepta Sororitas and warbands from the Inquisition.
> 
> ...




https://www.warhammer-community.com/2017/04/09/shadow-war-armageddon-the-rules-available-soon/


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

https://www.warhammer-community.com/2017/04/10/a-brief-history-of-armageddon/

With the millennium drawing to a close, the battle rages on: Ork and human blood stains the planet’s surface, from hive cities to ash-wastes and jungle war zones, as new eyes turn towards the war-ravaged world*…*

Seems the Fourth War for Armageddon is comming. The obvious conclusion would be to think the Death Guard due to their impending release. And then we might see Ghazkull reach his apoteosis at last. Imagine, Beast Ghazkull duking it out with the reaper himself.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Brother Lucian said:


> Seems the Fourth War for Armageddon is comming. The obvious conclusion would be to think the Death Guard due to their impending release. And then we might see Ghazkull reach his apoteosis at last. Imagine, Beast Ghazkull duking it out with the reaper himself.


More like the third was just gets bigger. 

Now that a primarch has returned, maybe it'll spur Ghazkull to redouble his efforts in the search for the ultimate scrap. It'll be interesting to see what the next campaign series brings. Will it shift focus from chaos to the xenos threat?


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Could be that GW is just ripping off the bible (again) and having the planet of Armageddon as the nexus where all the factions will fight it out, just as in the book of revelations where the town of Armageddon is where all the armies meet in the "end times"


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Old Man78 said:


> Could be that GW is just ripping off the bible (again) and having the planet of Armageddon as the nexus where all the factions will fight it out, just as in the book of revelations where the town of Armageddon is where all the armies meet in the "end times"


Never looked at it that way. Well done. 

Has anyone else ever heard of Armageddon actually being Ullanor before? I like to think I'm fairly good with the fluff, but I've never heard of this nugget.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Never looked at it that way. Well done.
> 
> Has anyone else ever heard of Armageddon actually being Ullanor before? I like to think I'm fairly good with the fluff, but I've never heard of this nugget.


The Beast Arises series had the mechanicus teleport Ullanor into the future armageddon system, where they hoped to plunder it of ork technology. Maximus thane had decreed that Ullanor be destroyed. And then the beheading happened and the relocated Ullanor was forgotten until it was rediscovered and became Armageddon.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Brother Lucian said:


> The Beast Arises series had the mechanicus teleport Ullanor into the future armageddon system, where they hoped to plunder it of ork technology. Maximus thane had decreed that Ullanor be destroyed. And then the beheading happened and the relocated Ullanor was forgotten until it was rediscovered and became Armageddon.


Ahh. I've only got as far as book nine so far. I'll have to catch up.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Forgeworld are getting in on the act. 

https://www.forgeworld.co.uk/en-GB/...&sorting=rec&view=table&categoryId=cat2140034


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Only insofar as they're setting up the IG kill team with some extra options. I don't see any additional rules (Elysians could really use them, I'd say). On the bright side, that also means no experimental rules for fielding a Custodes kill team ;-)


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> More like the third was just gets bigger.
> 
> Now that a primarch has returned, maybe it'll spur Ghazkull to redouble his efforts in the search for the ultimate scrap. It'll be interesting to see what the next campaign series brings. Will it shift focus from chaos to the xenos threat?


Looking at page 27 of Rise of the Primarch, Ghazghkull appears to be on that job already. The interesting bit is if he'll actually head back to Armageddon after finding a Space Marine homeworld too easy (apparently, the Knights Obstinate got overrun...)

Mind you, if he actually leads over 5 million(!?!) warships now, I'm pretty sure he's looking to pick a fight with the Nids... Nobody else can easily challenge that sort of concentration of force.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Inquisition and SoB rules have appeared on the NZ GW page. Very tempted by =I=. 

https://www.games-workshop.com/resources/PDF/ShadowWar/SWA_Killteams_ENG.pdf


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Rules for running multiplayer games have been released. This should add a bit more to the game, allowing more people to get in on the action. 

https://17890-presscdn-0-51-pagely....2017/04/40k8_SW_Armageddon_Grab_the_Cache.pdf


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

https://www.warhammer-community.com/2017/04/29/new-warhammer-40000-war-zone-armageddon/

Looks like they are setting up for the Fourth War for Armageddon to be a 3way between orks, humans and khorne's host. From what I can see the third war is considered to be over, a narrow imperial victory. So Angron should be rearing his ugly head for a reprise of his initial attempt to claim armageddon. Had expected it was mortarion whom would steal the show there with the impending teased death guard release.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

*Sly Marbo Is Back!*

As well as assassins. 

https://17890-presscdn-0-51-pagely....W_Armageddon_Kill_teams_of_One_Characters.pdf


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

FAQ and Errata are out. Nice to see they got on it quickly. 

https://17890-presscdn-0-51-pagely....nt/uploads/2017/05/ShadowWarArmFAQMay2017.pdf


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Only a week after FAQ v1, comes v2. 

https://17890-presscdn-0-51-pagely....ent/uploads/2017/05/ShadowWarFAQv2May2017.pdf


----------

